# You men eat yo' dinner, eat yo pok' and beans,I eat mo' chik'n than any man eva' seen



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2005)

Pre-New Years Resolution for my New Diet, back to damn near 3 packs of CHIX BREASTS a week.  Plus I'm going OVT, not Obviously Very Troubled but Optimized Volume Training.  

Example:

Superset A: 
A1. Bench Press: 5 sets, 5 reps, 201 tempo, rest interval 0
A2. Flat Flyes: 5 sets, 5 reps, 602 tempo, rest interval 120 secs

Which can be interpreted as, 

Bench x 5  NO REST followed immediately by Flyes x 5 then REST: 120 Seconds          
201 Tempo: 2 = Negative or down, 0 = At the bottom, 1 = Positive or up 
Repeat 5 times


----------



## Vieope (Dec 23, 2005)

:bounce:


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

*Awwww Yay-eah!!*


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 23, 2005)

Best of luck manic.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 24, 2005)

So tonight I ate some gourmet turkey meatloaf and a small portion of mashed sweet taters, what's taters?  PO-TAT-OES, sorry and greenie beanies.  Tommorow I set out on a chest workout and eating pure all day.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 27, 2005)

Heh, heh, I remember that song. I used to play it over my headset when I'd beat people online in Halo. That was a good time.

Good luck with your routine. I'll be stopping in whenever I can.


----------

